# Fine Canadian Joinery



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

I know we have all seen the videos with the amazing japanese, english, etc woodworkers doing things that are just amazing with so little at times. I have been left nearly with my mouth hanging open watching a few videos of people doing some of the most gorgeous joinery anywhere. I try and try myself and just a finger joint at times can make me pull out hair(well,,if i had any lol) then i saw this video… 




Now there is a video of the Fine Canadian Woodworkers doing finger joints. After all my hard work,pulling out hair, and headaches i finally see it is actually not that complicated, i guess i just over complicate things lol


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Priceless. I'll never worry about the tiny gaps again … LOL!


----------

